
Cryptocurrency Market Cap Gains $21B in Four Hours - sanefive
https://beincrypto.com/cryptocurrency-market-cap-gains-21-billion-four-hours/
======
coolspot
Main reason it does is people afraid Tether is about to collapse, so everyone
fleeing into Bitcoin from Tether.

Arbitrage bots pick that up and drive prices on real USD exchanges, also
triggering “short squeeze”.

Downturn is expected when these money will flow from Bitcoin into real USD.

